# 1st Pics w/ new camera



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

here are a couple pics with the new camera. lighting wasn't the greatest but oh well. taken with nikon D3100 with the 55-200 lens. positive/negative feedback welcome!

[attachment=0:2125n32l]DSC_0440.JPG[/attachment:2125n32l]
[attachment=1:2125n32l]DSC_0437.JPG[/attachment:2125n32l]
[attachment=2:2125n32l]DSC_0415.JPG[/attachment:2125n32l]
[attachment=3:2125n32l]DSC_0395.JPG[/attachment:2125n32l]
[attachment=4:2125n32l]DSC_0356.JPG[/attachment:2125n32l]
[attachment=5:2125n32l]DSC_0346.JPG[/attachment:2125n32l]


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! I like 'em! Sweet camera set up!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like an awesome new setup Nickpan. Congratulations! I have 2 suggestions if you are interested:

1) Shoot in the colorful, directional light of a clear morning or evening. These images have a lot going for them, but were taken in flat, gray light. Conditions like this take depth, detail, and color away from the subjects.

2) Most people getting started in waterfowl photography make the mistake of shooting while standing up. One of the basic elements of composition with wildlife is to shoot at or near eye level. This means kneeling or even laying down when a duck is resting on the water. Of course, the areas surrounding these ponds are usually covered in mud, crap, and crappy mud. It therefore pays to think ahead and bring a piece of cardboard or a tarp to facilitate this.

Shooting in good light and from a low angle will also give you access to more reflections and colors in the water.










Have fun with it and keep getting out!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

threshershark-
always interested in pointers. was out last night with some sun finally and got some better ones, definitely see were you are coming from. i'll post em up when i can. thanks again for all the help the last little while


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

here are a few more after the sun showed itself

[attachment=0:1kap5g3z]DSC_0083.JPG[/attachment:1kap5g3z]
[attachment=1:1kap5g3z]DSC_0078.JPG[/attachment:1kap5g3z]
[attachment=2:1kap5g3z]DSC_0077.JPG[/attachment:1kap5g3z]


----------



## medicblue (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------

